# AOSP ROM With Some Features?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a 4.2.1 ROM that is basically stock with a few features added in like extended power menu and toggle modification. Are there any out there that you would suggest?


----------



## klatu375 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jelly Belly is what you're looking for. CM 10.1 was also released for the Nexus 7 on Sunday.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I've moved away from ROM's that are too feature rich like those 2. Just looking for a few added mods like the ones I've stated.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Umm Jelly Belly is a pretty stock rom. And toggle modification is no small feature.

Tap'd away from my 4.2.1 GNex


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Nvm. Guess I'm going to have to wait for Pete to release BB 4.2.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

You'll be waiting awhile for sure. He just got back into developing, but didn't specify for what devices

Tap'd away from my 4.2.1 GNex


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

CZonin said:


> Nvm. Guess I'm going to have to wait for Pete to release BB 4.2.


Jelly belly is just about as stock as it gets without being pure stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmuzzy has a nice rom for the N7 and Toro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Mmuzzy has a nice rom for the N7 and Toro
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


That's actually exactly what I was looking for. Been running it on my GNex for months but didn't know he supported the 7. Thanks!


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

smoothROM or cleanROM would be good options as well.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

This is exactly what I was going to say, even though I'm currently on ParanoidAndroid.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## pruster (Nov 9, 2012)

XYLON

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

